# So, I called Samsung Accessory Support about 3-pin accessories for the VZW Galaxy Nexus...



## mortodestructo (Jun 9, 2011)

Crossposting from Reddit:

After speaking with three separate representatives, this is what I've learned:
Samsung Accessory Support cannot confirm or deny whether or not the docks for the GSM Galaxy Nexus will work with the VZW Galaxy Nexus.

They have not heard many direct requests for these types of docks from VZW Galaxy Nexus owners.

Samsung often will not produce certain accessories for a phone unless it believes that there is a demand to be met.
Apparently, we need to be more vocal if we actually want these. *Would any of you be willing to contact Samsung and request these accessories, either for yourself or your fellow Nexus owners?*

Send them an email: https://contactus.sa...t.jsp?SITE_ID=1
-or-
Call their Accessory department: (800) 757-0280

*Talking Points*
Will a Desktop Stand and/or Vehicle Navigation Mount that supports 3-pin charging ever be released for the Galaxy Nexus i515?

Accessories similar to these are already available for preorder for the Galaxy Nexus i9250

The Vehicle Navigation Mount displayed on the Samsung and Verizon websites are nothing but glorified phone holders and do nothing to power the device.

The docks currently being offered for the i515 force the over-usage of the USB port, which can lead to equipment damage

Why exactly aren't the docks for the i9250 compatible with the i515?

Why are the contacts even on the side of the phone if nothing will ever be compatible with them?

Do your best, r/GalaxyNexus. Of course: be firm, but be polite.

Thank You


----------



## speed_phreak (Dec 21, 2011)

Sent my email... Thanks for the post...


----------



## pauldo (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! Email sent, here's to hoping...(???)


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I found a redditor.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

To bad your the 1% not enough of a demand to provide it. Why dont u just buy the gsm one and try it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## mortodestructo (Jun 9, 2011)

moosc said:


> To*o* bad you*'*r*e* the 1%*;* not enough of a demand to provide it. Why don*'*t *yo*u just buy the gsm one and try it*?*
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


FTFY. I'm not made out of money, I'm grandfathered into unlimited data, and I get a state employee discount with VZW.

EDIT: Just realized that you were probably talking about the GSM dock and not the GSM phone. Quick answer: I already have both pre-ordered through Expansys-USA. I plan to frankenstein some shite together and make it work. I'm impatient, but I posted this for those that aren't.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

moosc said:


> To bad your the 1% not enough of a demand to provide it. Why dont u just buy the gsm one and try it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


So helpful. He probably doesn't want to spend the ~50 bucks or so just to have it not work (the GSM model is thinner).


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

mortodestructo said:


> Why are the contacts even on the side of the phone if nothing will ever be compatible with them?


THIS.


----------



## Cg006 (Aug 9, 2011)

I sent in an email too....
Hope we can actually get it one day....
I am tired of waiting and am thinking to get the verizon crap...getting desperate here....driving with the phone on ther passenger seat is not only not cool, but also dangerous.....
if verizon at least would sell it for like 20 bux....that wouldn't be too bad as a stop gap......40 is way over priced for a piece of plastic....


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

mortodestructo said:


> Send them an email: https://contactus.sa...t.jsp?SITE_ID=1
> -or-
> Call their Accessory department: (800) 757-0280
> 
> ...


I approve of this message!


----------



## mortodestructo (Jun 9, 2011)

Bumping for those who didn't see this last night. I sincerely apologize if that goes against RootzWiki etiquette.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

E-mail Sent, i would love to see this dock available. i MAY even pay full retail for it. right now i have a business card holder and a wall charger set up as my "desktop dock" it works, but its ghetto as all get out. but it cost me $2


----------



## Maratu (Jan 10, 2012)

I was beyond excited for this dock and the POGO because my last two phones' headset connections died late into their life cycle.

I am heartbroken about this whole story!

Anyway, email sent!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

First off, email sent. Second the only size difference between these two devices (Height, width are exactly the same) is the thickness which ours is .6 mm more (8.9 vs 9.5). After seeing some Motorola docks we may get lucky enough to have some wiggle room in the GSM docks for our phones to also fit, at least I hope.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll email them later. I would be all for a car mount. I had the one for my OG Droid and while it didn't charge it (would have been through the USB port anyway) it was nice to have a sturdy mount that fit the phone perfectly.


----------



## pauldo (Sep 5, 2011)

samsung said:


> Thank you for your inquiry. We appreciate your interest on our ourhandset and you are looking for a compatible 3-pin charging car dock for it.
> 
> Regarding this, we sincerely apologize that the vehicle mount for SCH-I515 handset that supports 3-pin charging is not available for purchase at this time nor is there an estimated date of when it will be in stock.
> 
> ...




Their response to me. meh.


----------



## Maratu (Jan 10, 2012)

Samsung said:


> Thank you for your correspondence and we sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this presents.
> 
> We understand that you are inquiring for the availability of the Pogo Dock for your Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...


I got nothing back really either


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

This is a shame that this phone is supposed to be so great/popular, but Samsung doesn't really make accessories for it. The POS Droid Charge had a dock at least wth.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

well ummm i'm sure ya'll know that the pins are actually not in the exact same place on both phones....there's an offset


----------



## raider5oh (Sep 22, 2011)

I believe this was proven wrong by a guy on the "site we don't sleek of" that owned both the GSM and the Cdma Gnex.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## raider5oh (Sep 22, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

raider5oh said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


How do we know those are not both the same phone?


----------



## Capt.D (Jun 7, 2011)

Different colors

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

brainfire said:


> How do we know those are not both the same phone?


The thickness difference is pretty obvious I'd say. Yea I was looking for the mount on VZW's site and was pretty upset...


----------



## pauldo (Sep 5, 2011)

brainfire said:


> How do we know those are not both the same phone?


The phone on the bottom is definitely thinner at the top.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I forgot to email Sammy. I want the car mount more and more...


----------



## pauldo (Sep 5, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I forgot to email Sammy. I want the car mount more and more...


Definitely e-mail them. One more e-mail wouldn't hurt, I don't suppose. Just as a heads up, they will send you junk mail in lieu of car dock. They were pretty quick to send me junk about the fascinate


----------



## raider5oh (Sep 22, 2011)

brainfire said:


> How do we know those are not both the same phone?


there were a bunch of pictures that showed the comparison, and that one was a GSM and the other was the CDMA. i just grabbed the picture that showed the pins


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

You really didnt expect a real answer did you?


pauldo said:


> [/size][/font]
> 
> Their response to me. meh.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

It wasnt meant to b popular its a nexus only less then 1% know about. You want popularity by a Droid Razr or any droid branded phone


jrock7885 said:


> This is a shame that this phone is supposed to be so great/popular, but Samsung doesn't really make accessories for it. The POS Droid Charge had a dock at least wth.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

moosc said:


> It wasnt meant to b popular its a nexus only less then 1% know about. You want popularity by a Droid Razr or any droid branded phone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


I'm sure there are people who buy a nexus without having any idea what the nexus series is. It does have a selling point over other phones to people who are oblivious, latest software. Even if someone doesn't know Android at all, when a sales rep says it has the latest software, they probably think back to PCs and it's always nicer to have windows 7 than windows xp.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

i got an email back telling me about the cheapo one i wrote to them telling i dont want that one. what gives?


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Can anyone draw up a standard email that all of us can use? Something that takes into consideration everything that is listed in the OP, and something that they can't reply to with their canned email. We all need to stick to a party line


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> Can anyone draw up a standard email that all of us can use? Something that takes into consideration everything that is listed in the OP, and something that they can't reply to with their canned email. We all need to stick to a party line


They can always reply with a standard email, and they probably will.

Anyone get the GSM dock yet to see if it works? Probably doesn't.


----------



## pauldo (Sep 5, 2011)

Of course I wasn't expecting a legit response. Just throwing it up.


----------



## 360razir (Dec 1, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Anyone get the GSM dock yet to see if it works?


+1

I have the charging car dock and desk stand for the Droid X and they both work great (still use the DX and desk stand for my alarm clock). Why Sammy wouldn't produce a car dock and desk stand for both GSM and CDMA is beyond me. One kernel, one dock. They should not be over-thinking this and can't believe they dropped the ball on supporting the G-nex.


----------



## djxkxoz (Sep 22, 2011)

I plagiarized from the OP and added my 2 cents. 

As already mentioned by an assoicate, please see the points made below. I would really appreciate a Vehicle mount that supports the 3-pin connector. I purchased this phone because of it's versatility and all it seems to be missing now is a good docking station. Thank you for your time.
•Will a Desktop Stand and/or Vehicle Navigation Mount that supports 3-pin charging ever be released for the Galaxy Nexus i515?
•Accessories similar to these are already available for preorder for the Galaxy Nexus i9250
•The Vehicle Navigation Mount displayed on the Samsung and Verizon websites are nothing but glorified phone holders and do nothing to power the device.
•The docks currently being offered for the i515 force the over-usage of the USB port, which can lead to equipment damage
•Why exactly aren't the docks for the i9250 compatible with the i515?
•Why are the contacts even on the side of the phone if nothing will ever be compatible with them?


----------



## toebox (Jan 21, 2012)

I can't find the SCH-l515 in any of the lists on the Samsung Email page (Verizon, Generic CDMA, Other).. Am I missing something?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Does anyone have a link as to where I can purchase the GSM dock?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikiEdit: adjustment found it on clove.Co.UK, but its $90 with shipping! Any place cheaper?


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

I called Samsung yesterday. I asked about both the car dock and the landscape desk dock. The rep I spoke with had absolutely no clue as to what I was talking about when I mentioned the 3-pin connector on the side of the phone. She then put me on hold for a couple of minutes and when she came back she said that "We don't carry those accessories and we don't know if we're ever going to get them".

*sigh*


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm willing to potentially waste the cash on the gsm version, but I'm not going to order it from the UK. Anybody that can hook me up with a link to a seller stateside would be much appreciated

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> I'm willing to potentially waste the cash on the gsm version, but I'm not going to order it from the UK. Anybody that can hook me up with a link to a seller stateside would be much appreciated
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 I think UK is your only option atm...


----------



## mech_egr (Oct 18, 2011)

Mellen_hed said:


> I'm willing to potentially waste the cash on the gsm version, but I'm not going to order it from the UK. Anybody that can hook me up with a link to a seller stateside would be much appreciated
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Isn't sprint coming out with a GSM galaxy nexus soon?
Their's might be slightly different dimensions that ours, but if car docks are brought in for that we may get a stateside seller in the future. If it was only a simple hardware mod to the dock that wouldn't be a huge issue.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

mech_egr said:


> Isn't sprint coming out with a GSM galaxy nexus soon?
> Their's might be slightly different dimensions that ours, but if car docks are brought in for that we may get a stateside seller in the future. If it was only a simple hardware mod to the dock that wouldn't be a huge issue.


Sprint is cdma isn't it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Sprint is cdma isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah, I don't think he meant GSM. I'm going with it was a typo. Sprint's Nexus will be LTE as well. Different frequencies thought (their frequencies are getting very, very messing).


----------



## djxkxoz (Sep 22, 2011)

So I received a response to my email....

Dear Carl,
Thank you for your recent correspondence. We appreciate your taking the time to share your story with us. We are happy to hear that you are pleased with your Galaxy Nexus.
We understand that you are inquiring for the availability of a vehicle mount with 3 pins for your Verizon Galaxy Nexus
Regarding this matter, we do not have information concerning when or if additional accessories may be released for this model phone.
We apologize for any inconvenience this presents.
All Samsung products including its accessories are created to the specifications of the service provider for whom they are produced.
We will forward your feedback along to the appropriate parties for further review and consideration.
We thank you for comments and appreciate your patience and understanding in this matter.

Sincerely,

Cristine
Technical Support

Yea, it doesn't look like there are any plans to produce one or if you read between the lines, Big Red doesn't think there is a need for it?


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's what they replied:

Dear Anthony, 

Thank you for your correspondence and we sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this presents. 

We understand that you are inquiring for the availability of a vehicle mount with 3 pins for your Verizon Galaxy Nexus 

Regarding this matter, we do not have information concerning when or if additional accessories may be released for this model phone. 

All Samsung products including its accessories are created to the specifications of the service provider for whom they are produced. 

We will forward your feedback along to the appropriate parties for further review and consideration. 

We thank you for comments and appreciate your patience and understanding in this matter. 

Sincerely, 

Cristine 
Technical Support


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I forgot to email Sammy. I want the car mount more and more...


Vzw sells the car mount

Tapped from my fingers on my Nexus


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Now b4 anyone says anything lol he said mount not dock

Tapped from my fingers on my Nexus


----------



## iowabowtech (Oct 12, 2011)

"Cristine" really gets around.


----------



## lifelong (Oct 27, 2011)

iowabowtech said:


> "Cristine" really gets around.


I got the same reply from "Christine" that others have.


----------



## jimnutt (Jul 19, 2011)

Actually, all we really need is someone who has the three pin car mount to open it up and post what the wiring is. It wouldn't be that hard to rig up some contacts on a standard mount so they would work.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh damn I'm upset. I hate Sammy for this.

https://twitter.com/#!/NegriElectronic/status/169979759999193089
https://twitter.com/#!/NegriElectronic/status/169980190435459073

I can't find any other sources, and I don't want to. I thought about returning my phone but I think I'm outside of my 14 days...


----------

